# Rosie's 'Before and After' shots



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, I bit the bullet and took Rosie to the groomer. It was a lovely place - a converted shed in the garden (it was much more swish than that sounds) and is run by a mother/daughter team. They were immediately lovely to Rosie and to my little girl who came for the ride. They even let my daughter choose a bow for Rosie's collar. 

The daughter does the clipping and she spend quite a while with me talking about what I wanted (I showed her the pictures of Nell) and then explaining that as Rosie's coat is so 'cotton wool-y', she didn't really want to clip it as it wouldn't give a good result. We settled on her scissoring all over, taking her 'trousers' in quite close (cos of all the excited peeing!) shaving her ears a bit and shaving her paws underneath. I am really happy with the results, but very very pleased that this site prepared me for the poofiness!!!

So, here's the proof:

Yesterday:

















Today:

























I am particularly pleased with her face - she's made it easier for Rosie to see out, without making her look like a different dog! And she said Rosie was really good, coped well with two driers on her at the same time and was just a bit squirmy with the ear shaving. 

I'm a very proud mummy!

Oh, and Rosie travelled in my mini for the first time!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute, and very pooffy...lol it will calm down in a couple days! so cute! your daugher and rosie look great in the back of your mini!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks lovely but isn't it a shock when you see them looking like big old fluffball after their first groom! My parents love Betty looking like it but I much prefer her a bit scruffier!! Love Rosie and your daughter in the back of the car - and good to see another Mini driver!!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaaw! Pretty girl!!

I feel the cockapoo's pain. My hair looks similar after I wash it and it takes bucketloads of serum to calm it down!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! What a very smart girl she looks. The fluffiness will soon die down. Great cut :twothumbs:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't you just love the cockapoo semi-smirky worldy wise smile they do that Rosie is performing perfectly in the back of the car? They are both gorgoeus xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks great and so grown up.


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

she looks lovely! 
i think Evie is getting very near to needing a bit of a cut, especially around her eyes!
and love the mini, i have one the same colour!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Rosies such a beautiful colour - love her new do - wish my hair was as thick and shiny!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she looks lovely.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks great glad it was a positive experience, her face looks lovely x


----------



## number1bassman (Dec 27, 2010)

Flossie will be getting her first trim very soon. Looking a little dishevelled.
Whats the shortest you can have them cut before they look silly?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its a personal choice, some people would think my lot were silly with the slinny bodys and fluffy legs. 

as long as you are happy with the cut then that is the one you stick with. look out photos of what you like and show the groomer.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I laughed when Wilf was first groomed ... dont think the groomer was impressed but i really could nt help it x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

number1bassman said:


> Flossie will be getting her first trim very soon. Looking a little dishevelled.
> Whats the shortest you can have them cut before they look silly?


You can always cut more next time if you think it's necessary...but it takes a loooong time to grow back once it's cut. We are living that life lesson right now. I would love to have the scruffy puppy look back.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Strof51's Poppy has a really close cut and looks great. She's probably about 1 inch all over I guess.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job! Rosie would be a groomers dream because she's naturally so pretty. Just wash and dry and a quick trim around the face and she looks a million dollars.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Great job! Rosie would be a groomers dream because she's naturally so pretty. Just wash and dry and a quick trim around the face and she looks a million dollars.


Ah, thanks! And thanks everyone for your nice comments. I think she is gorgeous, but then I am her mummy! Here is a picture of her a day afterwards, with her hair a little less 'poofy':










And here she is after two days on the beach! She's pretty much back to normal now, but her face is sooo much tidier and her 'trousers' much neater!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

that top picture you just posted of her the day after is gorgeous!!! Love the windswept look


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

A great cut which has settled nicely - you must be well pleased.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> A great cut which has settled nicely - you must be well pleased.


Definitely! We will be going back there!


----------

